# Inside rc on tv?



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

I cant seem to find the "inside r/c" show on the outdoor channel anymore. Sad if it was cancelled. Looking at the host was worth the show and I thought there was mention of another season on last seasons last show. That show is/was much more informative and entertaining than r/c hobbies on the DIY network with Chris Chianelli. 

Well thats all just my opinion but any r/c coverage leads to a little interest by the non Knowers of the world. Could you imagine if 1 percent of the country raced r/c? The nats would have 250,000 entries. 

Yikes!, We're into our thirteenth day of qualifying at the 2011 indoor dirt oval nationals at the Atlanta olympic compound and Brian Kinwald in his final year of racing before he retires completely is sitting 3rd in the 5x main as of right now. He hopes to improve his performance in next weeks final round of qualifying. Todd Putnum says as of today he has sold all 138,000 sets of his new $157 a pair 14k gold brushes and he is retiring to Switzerland to build watches and knives for the swiss army.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The show doesn't seem to have a regular, set schedule. I had set up a weekly reminder after seeing it once, and then it didn't show again for like 3 months.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yikes!*

Looks like I answered my own question. Again. 

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/showInfo/index.cfm?PageName=ShowDesc&ShowID=414&ShowType=Variety


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Hmm I never see nuthin like that at the racetrack


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Heh - looks like to get her/their attention you need to fly planes.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

I don't think it's been cancelled. It's on here every Sat. @ 12 Noon...

They had a crew at Smoke's Dirt Oval Race in Dec, and that episode hasn't aired yet, so I would think they're still alive...

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## VRPCOMPANY (Oct 10, 2004)

FL FLASH, guess you don't race with putnam that much.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

VRPCOMPANY said:


> FL FLASH, guess you don't race with putnam that much.










I think he meant this.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Yea the best part of Inside R/C is Krista by far but they do have some pretty good episodes on.  They do seem to have a great majority of things related to planes but do throw in a few weeks of cars/trucks too. During their "regular" season it is on Mon. at 5:30 pm, Thursday at 1:00 am I think and Saturday at 10:00 am. Between new seasons the times change around a bit.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

new season starts March 28th 2005. Krista is the best part of the show.


----------



## VRPCOMPANY (Oct 10, 2004)

David Butts I stick with my statement. I guess they don'y race with Todd that often. You must not see the EYE CANDY he brings to the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

...Thanks for the compliment. I'll let the "Harem" know that someone has declared official "Eye Candy" status...:dude: 


TP


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yikes!*



VRPCOMPANY said:


> David Butts I stick with my statement. I guess they don'y race with Todd that often. You must not see the EYE CANDY he brings to the track. :thumbsup:


Now I got what'cha meant. Only time I've seen the famous Mr. Putnam was at last years birds and all he had around him then that I saw were big ugly dudes that smelled like paragon and had'nt shaved in days. I'll look for the harem in three weeks. See y'all there.


----------



## newrcdude (Dec 27, 2004)

i just got done watching it and im sick of only seeing planes. Thats all ive saw in forever!


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

you are right about the host, I got to see her up close in person at the hobby expo in chicago, and she has all the right equipmet to sell RC to people :thumbsup:


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Yep, between Todd’s “eye candy” and Smokes “eye candy” and two unidentified sweeties, the Cooper’s race was almost incidental! LOL 

Will Gazary of Guerrilla Productions told me that what they were shooting would be aired sometime in April. I know they had some REAL hi-tech equipment and shot a LOT of film including a sit down interview with Tony. It should be a pretty good deal.


----------

